# piatra de încercare



## lletraferida

Salut...

Cum aş putea să spun în engleză "Piatra de încercare" ? E titlul unei cărţi. 

M-am gândit la (The) Landmark dar asta ar fi piatră de hotar, mai degrabă, nu ?

Mersi


----------



## Trisia

Din dicţionarul englez al WR:



> *touchstone* *A*_noun_
> *1 *standard, criterion, measure, *touchstone*
> 
> _a basis for comparison; a reference point against which other things can be evaluated; "they set the measure for all subsequent work" _


Acum, depinde şi ce înseamnă în contextul tău. Ce fel de carte e? Ficţiune? Non-ficţiune? Ce teme? Titlul are o legătură directă cu ceva din carte, apare in text?

Sincer, nu m-am prins niciodată de ce înseamnă în română, dacă e un test sau un "stumbling block." Bănuiesc că e un test, totuşi.


----------



## lletraferida

Mersi  

Da, e un test. 

E o carte în română, editată prin '76, un roman de dragoste din care parinţii mei s-au inspirat pentru numele meu. 

Protagoniştii trăiesc o frumoasă poveste şi "piatra de încercare" e să(-şi) dovedească faptul că pot menţine o relaţie şi dincolo de vară, de vacanţă. Că nu sunt numai marea, plaja, tinereţea cele care îi fac să trăiască acele clipe, ci dragostea lor e autentică şi la fel de puternică oriunde.


----------



## papybrico

Poate e vorba in francez "pierre d'achoppement" ?!

O seara bună tuturor


----------



## susanna76

Trisia said:


> Din dicţionarul englez al WR:
> 
> Acum, depinde şi ce înseamnă în contextul tău. Ce fel de carte e? Ficţiune? Non-ficţiune? Ce teme? Titlul are o legătură directă cu ceva din carte, apare in text?
> 
> Sincer, nu m-am prins niciodată de ce înseamnă în română, dacă e un test sau un "stumbling block." Bănuiesc că e un test, totuşi.



Buna, explicatia e aici:
http://www.yourdictionary.com/WOTD-Archive/2008/March2-March8.html

touchstone
*Definition:* A smooth, black stone (basanite) used to test the quality of gold and silver by the color of the streak produced by rubbing it across the precious metal; any test of genuineness or excellence.
*Usage:* In the first scene of Beaumont & Fletcher's 'Four Plays in One: The Triumph of Honour,' one of the characters declares, 'Calamity is man’s true touchstone.' Many of us would agree.


----------

